

Exec (YC W12) raises $3.3M - dko
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/25/exec-the-yc-backed-mobile-app-for-instantly-doing-your-errands-raises-3-3m/

======
Karunamon
I love the concept, but realistically I'll never see it. This is going to be
another one of those "Huge metro areas only" things.

------
dmor
This makes it sound like the news got broken by their SEC filing, rather than
via their own PR.

------
rdl
Congratulations! I am really looking forward to using exec once you cover mv
and Oakland.

------
Madness64
Congrats!!

